# Varejão to GS for Al Harrington?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/06242008/sports/its_draft_y_in_here__116871.htm?page=2

Al Harrington could help Cavs with his scoring. But I don't really know what to think about this idea. Thoughts?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It gives them another cheap scoring punch. I like it. AV brings the intangibles, but Lebron needs more scorers. Don't know how true this is because Nelly needs bigmen that can shoot. AV isn't really one of those. I guess they want to switch things up a bit. Have Biedrins and AV grab boards while everyone else can jack up shots.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

hell 

yes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Harrington adds more shooting and is a decent defender but he's isn't a very good rebounder and lacks size.

Freakin Dan Fegan: I'd prefer if the AV of 06-07 over anythign else


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

After Varejao's past season, I'd definately prefer Harrington. Especially for a team as offensively-limited as the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Warriors will have done their homework on Varejao. This sounds like a Nelson type of move. If you watch Varejao when he plays, not with the Cavs, he shows a pretty wide array of skills in terms of ball handling and passing, that he never is utilized for in Cleveland. I suspect as soon as he gets with a competent offensive coach, he can be more than just an energy guy for the right team.

And the Warriors need more oomph inside, which Varejao would provide. Depending on how they draft, they could solve their frontcourt issues this summer. It's not like they need Harrington jacking shots with all of those shot happy guards they have.

As for us, Harrington is a little Donyell Marshallsy, no? I would hope there is more to the deal than this. Because it's a trade that I don't think actually makes the Cavs better. Now if we could chuck Pavlovic into the deal and have Pietrus or Barnes come back this way, then you might be cooking.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like this trade. Harrington hurts our defense if we play him at the 4 and he is not gonna play the 3 with Bron Bron around.

If they spiced it up with one of their younger players or a draft pick, I might consider it. But straight swap = nope.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't really think Harrington is a good fit for the Cavs. He's a tweener and doesn't really fit what the Cavs have built their team around (defense and rebounding). Sure Varejao has pretty much guaranteed that he's not going to be a Cavalier long term, but I'd still only trade him for something that I think would make the team better and I don't think Harrington does that.


----------

